# bindings too big? nitro phantom



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

it looks like your toe straps are not it the right slot. move them to the "toe cap" slot, which is one back, to get more of an angle on them and also a bit more strap length.

it's hard to see from the pictures why you think they're too big.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

looks fine for me. Unless they are to wide, but need some pics from the top.


----------



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

I'm concerned about having more heel overhang than toe. You can see this best in the last pic. Like I said, the minidisc doesn't allow any adjustment heel to toe like a normal disc would, so if the boot isn't centered on the binding it won't be centered on the board.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The only way to find out is to put it on the board but it doesn't look like it's too much of a difference between heel and toe.

if you are really worried see if you can move the heel cup forward 1 step..


----------



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

Heelcup is as adjusted as far forward as possible.

Not possible to mount them to my board, just gotta make a decision from these pics.


----------



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

So does anyone think I will feel a difference riding with more heel overhang than toe? It's approximately half an inch more on the heel.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't see a problem at all. I have Raiden bindings also (Zero) and I ride the mediums with low profile size 9 boots. The toe ramp is as small as it goes and my boot barely makes it to the end of it. The overhang looks similar to yours. It feels perfect for me. I don't think you'll have an issue at all, unless like the others said it's too big side-to-side and your boot might slide back and forth that way.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Measuring on the screen  from the center of the baseplate (which is what you whould do) it looks like you have almost the same distance to the front and the heel. I think you'll be fine as long as you don't get heel/toe drag (and that will depend on the width of your board) - I have a bigger difference than that with my Cartels Re:Flex L + Nitro Team US11 and I can ride with my setup.


----------



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help. Going to keep them, too late to return them now Amway.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

fruitylooper said:


> So does anyone think I will feel a difference riding with more heel overhang than toe? It's approximately half an inch more on the heel.


Thats perfect IMO, I set up the same way, a little extra leverage on the heel is a good thing.


----------

